# Back training advice



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

During lockdown I've continued training but in a different way for obvs reasons. I've found that I have lost some width in my upper back which Im actually pleased about as I can get into jackets that were getting too tight for comfort, however, I'm looking to not getting that width back but not entirely sure which excercises to drop and which to keep. I was hoping for serious advice on this if anyone reads this?

I'm not a beginner so have some idea but I'm no expert. Thanks for anyone reading and any good advice on the above.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Flubs. Rowing movements at a best guess, I'm no expert. @Bensif would be the person to ask if he has time. Post up your routine and hopefully someone will be able to advise on tweaks.

Pics?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Flubs said:


> During lockdown I've continued training but in a different way for obvs reasons. I've found that I have lost some width in my upper back which Im actually pleased about as I can get into jackets that were getting too tight for comfort, however, I'm looking to not getting that width back but not entirely sure which excercises to drop and which to keep. I was hoping for serious advice on this if anyone reads this?
> 
> I'm not a beginner so have some idea but I'm no expert. Thanks for anyone reading and any good advice on the above.


 Anything that engages and loads the lats is going to stimulate them and I presume it is here that you have lost some size?

The difficulty will be not engaging them at all so they don't return to their former size. This is actually surprisingly hard, but avoiding any vertical pulling that keeps the elbows close to the body and any horizontal movement with elbow close to the body will be a good start.

Most people do Pulldowns wrong and it depends on the angle at which you pull, but you may want to avoid these and pull ups.

Keep to barbell rows, wide grip rows, seated rows (without shortening the lat). Horizontal rowing movements with flared elbows.

This is a bit of general answer so perhaps if you put up your routine I can be a bit more specific.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Bensif,

Thank you for taking the time to respond. I value your opinion. I have two back routines that I switch between.

first one;

Deadlifts 3-4 sets with warm up light set. Not strictly back but does work back, it's a habit. Sometimes conventional, sometimes sumo.

Pull ups. 3-4 sets. I'm rubbish at them so sometimes use bands to help or I do negatives. I use hands facinginwards,or grip facing me.

bent over rows. 3-4 sets.

Lat pull downs wide grip 3-4 sets/ sometimes close grip palms facing me.

not done in that order but dead's always first.

second one.

rack pulls

Rows laid face down on angled bench, elbows close to body. Apologies, don't know technical term.

Or T bar rows.

back extensions, I usually do 4 sets one body weight, one holding 10k plate.

I sometimes add in other stuff instead depending on what's available but generally keep to 3 or 4 things.

I don't compete, just train because I like it so no expert at all, and I favour powerlifting style training, sled pushing, farmers walk, Russian bag and kettlebell training plus weight sessions. My back seems to grow just looking at a weight and I'm 5'2" so a wide back isn't a great look for me. I'm open to advice for which I thank you in advance. I can work on general advice so happy for any assistance.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

My back. Apologies for porky look.....sigh......


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hello Bensif,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to respond. I value your opinion. I have two back routines that I switch between.
> 
> ...


 Honestly given your routine and what you enjoy, I would learn to love the look it brings.

Your back is well balanced and you can see all the major muscle groups. That's the result of well balanced training plan and someone that puts the work in.

You don't look overly lat dominant nor too wide.

One option may be to reduce the frequency of your back training but that may lead to other muscle groups getting more stimulus than you want to give them.

It is also going to be hard to no bias the lats at all in any back movement without really limiting your exercise choices.

I know this doesn't sound like much of an answer, but I wouldn't change anything!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bensif said:


> Honestly given your routine and what you enjoy, I would learn to love the look it brings.
> 
> Your back is well balanced and you can see all the major muscle groups. That's the result of well balanced training plan and someone that puts the work in.
> 
> ...


 I appreciate your input. Thank you.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

@Sasnak... thank you for your help. Would you mind removing my pic from your post? I don't really want to be the butt of anyone's comments. Thanks.

ps. I mean mean comments obvs...


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Flubs said:


> Would you mind removing my pic from your post?


 Done.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

If the focus is purely upper back, Any vertical or horizontal pulling with an aim of not keeping the elbows close to your torsoe would do the job.

My Non lat specific back work look like this

1) Weighted Normal Grip Pull ups . Rep range : 8-12

2) Barbell rowings with a upright torsoe and without hyper extended back and not forcing elbows to stay close to torsoe. I prefer taking a pronated shoulder width grip. Rep range 6-10

3) Lat Pulldowns : Classic old school lat pulldowns. Shoulder or slightly more than shoulder width grip. Rep Range 12-15


----------

